# Remind Insoles - question/help



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Just got a pair of remind insoles, they seem pretty great. My boots are size 8 so I ordered the 8-8.5. Do I need to trim them down half a size or just throw them in there and heat mold?

thanks


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I'd compare them against the stock insole the boots came with. If there's major differences, it's worth trimming. If you're talking a few mm here and there I wouldn't bother. 

Also, try them on and see how it feels. You might find an area you want to trim down a little.


----------



## The_Stigs (Jan 3, 2012)

Agree with @Phedder, I just got a 2nd pair to put in boots and had to trim then a bit in places

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I trace the stock insole outline on the toe and cut that off. Otherwise things can bunch up in the liner.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Just got a pair of remind insoles, they seem pretty great. My boots are size 8 so I ordered the 8-8.5. Do I need to trim them down half a size or just throw them in there and heat mold?
> 
> thanks


try them in your boots first. 
there are trim lines on the bottom of the insole, then, if you need to cut, trim the minimum and put in your boots again. repeat if necessary. - but you may not need to trim much, if at all.
I have the 10-10.5 cush, and some 10-10.5 medics. The medics didn't seem to need any trim to fit my 32boots in US10 size. as far as I can recall.
I have the cush in hiking shoes and running shoes and trimmed one trim line to fit them - both US10.5. The cush are wider than the medics.

Remember to take them out BEFORE you apply the heat to the inside of the boot. and pop them in when you put them on to let the boots cool to fit your feet.

I emailed the Remind insole guy, and he said that the insoles themselves did not need heat moulding, but would conform better to your foot from use. that is my experience as well.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

I wound up bringing them into the shop and handing everything over to the boot techs. Not sure what they did/didn’t do and or in what order but my feet were very happy after the mold process. The whole boot really fit like a glove with the addition of the insoles. I’ll confirm after some riding tomorrow.


----------

